# NY Times article on fecal transplants-- mentions IBS



## classicalmusicfan (Jul 3, 2016)

*http://nyti.ms/2a5rZN1*

*Fecal Transplants Can Be Life-Saving, but How?*


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Thanks for posting this. I had already read the Times today but, somehow, missed this article. I also found it noteworthy that they mentioned archaea, which, purportedly, are the source of the methane emitted by some of us with SIBO.

I do wonder whether it is appropriate to copy and paste the entire article rather than merely the link. I really don´t know what the policy of this forum is on that.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Classicalmusicfan--

thanks for the link to the article--very informative. i had to edit your post, though, because of copyright laws.

Moises is right. we really do have to be care about copyright violations here on the board.

Copyrighted material must not be included in postings, but you may provide a link to the original source. In fact, whether or not it's copyrighted, if an article is already present on the web, you should post only a link instead of copying its full text--or even part of the text. quoting one sentence from the article is fine but quoting any more could put us in violation of copyright laws.

posting copyrighted material is a violation of the terms of service that we all agree to when we sign up on the board.

so (if we catch it) we have to edit posts when someone posts more than one sentence because of the reasons stated above. .


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Moises said:


> Thanks for posting this. I had already read the Times today but, somehow, missed this article. I also found it noteworthy that they mentioned archaea, which, purportedly, are the source of the methane emitted by some of us with SIBO.
> 
> I do wonder whether it is appropriate to copy and paste the entire article rather than merely the link. I really don´t know what the policy of this forum is on that.


----------

